
How to Recognize a Dark Age - rplevy
http://www.loper-os.org/?p=21
======
icky
> Who stole the original thinkers of that era, and planted type-theoretical
> bureaucrats in their place?

Once a sufficiently advanced type-theory is in place, original thought can be
automated and rigorously proven at compile-time. ;-)

------
randallsquared
However, there's been a lot of improvement in things that need a stable
foundation, like libraries and APIs and standards (whether defacto or more
official).

